# Kadee Coupler?



## Old97 (Jan 1, 2011)

What is the Kadee coupler that I need to replace the horn-hooks on a Bachmann N scale U36B locomotive? Thanks.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Hopefully you mean to replace a rapido coupler. In N Scale kaydee is Microtrains. There seems to be to options. 
Bachmann Diesel GE U36B (w/ #9722-1 long shank coupler assy) Bachmann
1134 (001 33 031)
Bachmann Diesel GE U36B (w/ split 1 pc. draft gear box) Bachmann
1129 (001 30 013)

The conversion list


----------

